# How is New Year Celebrations in Dubai?



## akankshadeepmehta (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello to All,

Would anyone guide us New Year Celebrations to join?
Would like to witness the New Year and welcoming in a great festive mood.

High Regards,
Akanksha Deep Mehta


----------



## Arunbalats (Aug 11, 2013)

Head to the palms. World biggest fireworks show on the New Year's Eve. Getting there and getting out of there will be a pain though. It will be packed with people. FYI- I will be there with some mates😃


----------



## Arunbalats (Aug 11, 2013)

And the sandance @atlantis


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Arunbalats said:


> Head to the palms.


You won't unless you have passes to come onto anywhere in the Palm itself.

The place will be blockaded next to SZR from 0800 on the 31st to 0100 on the 1st and only residents and ticketed guests can enter. Passes for cars and residents are being handed out today at houses and apartments, so unless you have an invite card, or live here, you haven't got much chance of getting in.

Even if you have a card, cars are being stopped from moving in the early evening, and no, taxis are not exempt. taxis and passengers won't get on unless they have passes either.


----------



## dreamer2014 (Dec 25, 2013)

i bet spending new year in dubai is one amazing experience in itself....


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> You won't unless you have passes to come onto anywhere in the Palm itself.
> 
> The place will be blockaded next to SZR from 0800 on the 31st to 0100 on the 1st and only residents and ticketed guests can enter. Passes for cars and residents are being handed out today at houses and apartments, so unless you have an invite card, or live here, you haven't got much chance of getting in.
> 
> Even if you have a card, cars are being stopped from moving in the early evening, and no, taxis are not exempt. taxis and passengers won't get on unless they have passes either.


What about the monorail. Is access to that restricted as well ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dreamer2014 said:


> i bet spending new year in dubai is one amazing experience in itself....


No - it's a pain. Getting anywhere is a mission and getting home is mission impossible and I am not exaggerating. Everything is hugely expensive and it just isn't worth it....


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> No - it's a pain. Getting anywhere is a mission and getting home is mission impossible and I am not exaggerating. Everything is hugely expensive and it just isn't worth it....


Well the new year is actually filled with plenty of bureaucracy/pain/expense for me, without even getting involved in the party's/celebrations etc. I am so looking forward to the 1st, at least one day when everyone is on holiday, so I can take a breather and relax... 

p.s: moving is a #$%^@


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Jager said:


> What about the monorail. Is access to that restricted as well ?


Of course - you don't think they would blockade to cars and pedestrians and leave the monorail as a gaping hole in the access control ? If you are a hotel resident you'll be getting a pass.

According to the letter we all got yesterday, its basically residents and guests with access passes. From what I can see, the best vantage might be in the road off the Pearl as its up high and you can see both locations with an unobstructed view.

People tend to forget that the Fronds are actually private property as are the Shoreline beaches and that the residents etc who actually pay for their upkeep don;t want a few hundred thousand people all trying to drive/walk onto them to freeload


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Well the new year is actually filled with plenty of bureaucracy/pain/expense for me, without even getting involved in the party's/celebrations etc. I am so looking forward to the 1st, at least one day when everyone is on holiday, so I can take a breather and relax... p.s: moving is a #$%^@


I hate moving!! I really think NY is overrated and my friends get really upset with me for not wanting to do anything. Seriously, do I really want to drive myself crazy trying to find a taxi to get to a place that is packed out to the rafters, horribly expensive and where everyone goes stupid at midnight and then, worse still, where I can't get home from easily because there are even less taxis around than there were earlier. I normally get three or four invites, ranging from going out to going to other peoples' places, and I happily decline them all .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not 100% sure what is going on, but the monorail is shut down and there is a never ending stream of workers carrying boxes along the gap between the tracks. 

Fireworks locations possibly ?

If they wanted to shift stuff to actual station they could use the maintenance vehicle but it seems strange to carry them by hand unless they are destined for locations between stations?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I hate moving!! I really think NY is overrated and my friends get really upset with me for not wanting to do anything. Seriously, do I really want to drive myself crazy trying to find a taxi to get to a place that is packed out to the rafters, horribly expensive and where everyone goes stupid at midnight and then, worse still, where I can't get home from easily because there are even less taxis around than there were earlier. I normally get three or four invites, ranging from going out to going to other peoples' places, and I happily decline them all .


Then why even bother replying to someone asking about "New Years Celebrations" they did not ask about your "New Years Depressions"... just sayin


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Then why even bother replying to someone asking about "New Years Celebrations" they did not ask about your "New Years Depressions"... just sayin


Ummm, where did I mention being depressed and as free as you are to have said what you did in response to my post, so am I to have written my post in the first place. Movin' on....


----------

